# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  1 Qershori.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kalamaja,  gezuar festen! :boing6:   :Dhurata:   :Dhurata:  


Asnje nuk qenka kujtuar sot nag keto tetat dhe xhaxhat e?:b :b 
C'keni ju, do t'i raf une pam-pam.  :terroristi:   :terroristi:

----------


## Arbushi

nils holgersoni  :buzeqeshje:  sweet

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të dashur fëmijë, xhaxhi Gimi do ju dërgojë përralla, gjë e gjëza dhe vjerrsha enkas për ju!
Ju puth fort!
Agim Doçi

----------


## Agim Doçi

TË DASHUR FËMIJË DHE PRINDËR
GËZUAR 1 QERSHORIN!!!!!!

LULET E VENDIT TIM

Përse ka gjëmba veç trendafili?
Lulet e tjera, të brishta janë.
Ja manushaqja, ja karajfili
Dhe lule-delja, gjemba nuk kanë!!

Unë i kam pyetur njerzit e rritur
Për më të bukurën lule në botë
Ndonse përgjigje jam duke pritur
Por asnjeri, mua sma thotë!

Të gjitha lulet janë me aromë
Dhe me sy mbyllur unë e kuptoj
Se cilën tufë ti mban në dorë
Me to jam rritur, ndaj nuk gaboj! 


Merrni një lule nga Fushë e Korçës
Do ndjeni brenda gjithë bukuritë
Në dhomën tuaj veç borziloku
Shpërndan aromën në gjithë shtëpitë!

Mali i Korabit ka lule shqerra.
Mali i Shkëlzenit me lule  borë.
Mali i Sharrit me lule gjaku.
Lule zambaku do gjesh në Vlorë.





Agim Doçi

LIBRI I HISTORISË

Jam në klasë të katër
Nuk kam ardhë me hatër
Vetë unë kam mësuar
Dhe jam e dalluar!

Librat kam mbështjellur
Me letër të bardhë!
Njërin e kam zgjedhur
Librin më të rrallë.


Libri i Historisë
Të Atdheut tim
Më pëlqen më shumë
Dhe më jep gëzim!

Se aty kam gjetur
Gjëra që si dija!
Histori krenare
Ka Nënë Shqipërija!

Kohë e Skënderbeut
Kohë e mbretërisë 
Dëshmort e Atdheut
Koha e lavdisë!

Libri i Historisë
Unë të dua shumë!
Histori e kombit
Shpesh më lë pa gjumë!


Agim Doçi

----------


## Ares

Kesulkuqja e kohes Se sotme
Nene une po iki te gjyshja ,ngase dua ta vizitoj!!!
Jo i thote nena,ku do ikesh tani more trullavic a nuk e di qe ujku gjithmon sjellet neper mal....kurse kesulkuqja i thote,por une nuk e ngacmoj askend,une vetem dua te jettoj ne paqe liri dhe ti gezoj te drejtat e mia,sidomos qe te dal ne sheti.Nena kur i degjoi keto fjal ,me lot ne sy ja kthen kesulkuqes :ari: i more lop,rri se te kapa ne dore,e vaj halli per ty...por fjalet e nenes mbaronin nuk arinin me ne veshtet e kesulkuqes,ngase ajo tashme ishte ne mal......
Ps nese ju intereson edhe pjesa e dyte femijet e dashur me shkruani

----------


## spike

urime    1   qershori  hahhahahahah

----------


## spike

1   qershori
sa  e  bukure  eshte  kjo  dite
edhi  1   qershori
qershiat e  axhes shneqe  
te  embela  po  duken

----------


## spike

hapni  komente  per    shpine  e  kosoves?  a  mendoni  kush   jane me  te  fortit   nga  ajo  shpi  ;thuprat,bigi,bertani,kastoro,fatosi, rozana,vita,agimi,rozarta,  ju  lutem  jepni  komentet?

----------

